# [Meta] Does this server make me look fat?



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually, I'm referring to the old server. Since we're now on a speedier machine, we've doubled the number of posts per page from 20 to 40. That's going to make longer story hours seem more accessible to new readers, and it's going to reduce the number of views you get when people read the storyhour for the first time (since they only need to read half as many pages initially.)  We've also increased the number of visible threads from 30 to 40, reducing the number of required bumps.

One big advantage of the new server is that it's MUCH faster to delete extra commentary. If any author wants to clean out their thread a little, email me and I'll grant you temporary permission to use delete. 

So, don't be surprised if views seem to slow a little. The flip side is that a faster server means ultimately more members, more browsers, and more readers.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 27, 2005)

Its great, I love it and all...but you know, I was nearly at 10 pages. So very close. And then, boom! No more. Its a conspiracy, I tells ya.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry about that.  Write faster!


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its great, I love it and all...but you know, I was nearly at 10 pages. So very close. And then, boom! No more. Its a conspiracy, I tells ya.



Ditto!

But fine, it does seem more accessible now, so that'll help get some readers.  Hopefully.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be interested to see; I have no idea what the "intimidation factor" of long threads is, but I'm sure it's an issue.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe I'm weird, but I look for longer threads when I want to start a new story hour. I worry that the shorter ones are new and may not continue to be supported by their authors.

Of course some of the longer ones only get updated every 3 months.


----------



## Pyske (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I look for longer ones as well, or threads with a high view count.  I prefer to start threads when there's already plenty to read all at once, to really get into the story hour before I have to start waiting for updates.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm weird, but I look for longer threads when I want to start a new story hour. I worry that the shorter ones are new and may not continue to be supported by their authors.



How long is longer?  50 posts?  100 posts?

Just curious.  As a Story Hour writer, I'd like to know.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually look at page count. posts can be deceiving, since some may be bumps
or other one liners.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I actually look at page count. posts can be deceiving, since some may be bumps
> or other one liners.



Hm.  My story hours are free from bumps.  People comment usually once every few updates, so the story usually isn't interrupted.  I have seen ones where it's really bad.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I actually look at page count. posts can be deceiving, since some may be bumps
> or other one liners.



 Wow, that's almost evil. I barely get any comments in mine. Methinks Piratecat was just trying to monopolize on the SH forum even more so! He's out to get us


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I barely get any comments in mine.



Does that frustrate you?

I don't get that many comments, and sometimes I feel like nobody cares.  But I'm sure that _somebody_ must be reading, which makes me write on!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> Does that frustrate you?
> 
> I don't get that many comments, and sometimes I feel like nobody cares.  But I'm sure that _somebody_ must be reading, which makes me write on!



 Sort of. I know people are at least reading somewhere because the view jump by about twenty or so after every update. Most of the comments I got were early on, and then they're spread out.

But its just something one should expect if they aren't one of the 'big' story hours. It can be hard to get into a new story, so most people just stick with what they already know. Of course, this is also a D&D board, and I'm writing a Star Wars story hour...so that's another little thing in there to slow things down for mine.


----------



## (contact) (Jan 28, 2005)

I wasn't going to say anything, but this new server maybe isn't your best look.  I think you might want to go with the black pants.  You know, the Italian ones you wore to dinner last week?


----------



## Len (Jan 28, 2005)

(contact) said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to say anything, but this new server maybe isn't your best look.



That's code for "You look fat." You fail your diplomacy check.
Now I just hope the site doesn't go into a vicious sulk for the rest of the week.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I actually look at page count. posts can be deceiving, since some may be bumps or other one liners.




Be aware that this can be misleading as well. Part of the reason my storyhour has a lot of views is because (until recently, when I removed 600 excess posts) it had umpty-bajillion pages. Even now, one person reading it might generate 30 or more page views if they read it in one sitting (hah!), while the same person reading a one page storyhour will only generate one pageview.  That "artificial" inflation can add up over time.

The other advantage I have is longevity. I think only (contact) beats me on how long their SH has been around, with Nemmerle's a close second. Interesting trivia: we have a lot of forums nowadays, but the storyhour forum was the _second_ forum ever at Eric Noah's site!  He wanted to create it and make me moderator, and I resisted initially. Then he made me an admin as a joke, forgot to change it back, and inertia took care of the rest.  

Dammit, (contact), I thought this server was slimming!


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Be aware that this can be misleading as well. Part of the reason my storyhour has a lot of views is because (until recently, when I removed 600 excess posts) it had umpty-bajillion pages. Even now, one person reading it might generate 30 or more page views if they read it in one sitting (hah!), while the same person reading a one page storyhour will only generate one pageview.  That "artificial" inflation can add up over time.




I didn't mean page views, I meant page count.

A story hour that has ten pages usually has a lot to read (especially if they go back and delete extraneous posts like you mention). It also means that the story has gotten continued support.

One other thing I will mention that I like to see in a story hour is a list of the party up front. It helps to identify (at least for me) with the characters if I know some quick info (race, class, even level) from the beginning.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> A story hour that has *ten pages* usually has a lot to read (especially if they go back and delete extraneous posts like you mention). It also means that the story has gotten continued support.




See Piratecat?! SEE?! TEN PAGES! I was nearly there! I swear this is an anti-Star Wars move! Probably Anti-Discworld, too! Discrimination, I say! By your own admissions, you're just a joke admin! I call for a revolt!


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> See Piratecat?! SEE?! TEN PAGES! I was nearly there! I swear this is an anti-Star Wars move! Probably Anti-Discworld, too! Discrimination, I say! By your own admissions, you're just a joke admin! I call for a revolt!




Actually, I have read some of your story hour even though I'm not too into the Star Wars system - and it was because of your page count.   (This was pre-new server)

I've also read some of Piratecat's story hour, although somewhere along the line I stopped reading. Don't remember why. Might have to read through it again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Actually, I have read some of your story hour even though I'm not too into the Star Wars system - and it was because of your page count.   (This was pre-new server)




Well..good..and such. Thank you. Keep reading. Please. But um...don't mention that here. This is a thread for complaining!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> See Piratecat?! SEE?! TEN PAGES! I was nearly there! I swear this is an anti-Star Wars move! Probably Anti-Discworld, too! Discrimination, I say! By your own admissions, you're just a joke admin! I call for a revolt!




I'm keeping the man down, and it feels _groovy._


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 29, 2005)

Off-topic but I'm curious:

Piratecat - what happened to the administrator "glow"?


----------

